# Broken door light



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Anyone have a clue on how to replace the light fixture at the bottom of the door?

I think that the casing snapped off at pegs, so a new plastic fixture won't fit in as a replacment. Guess I need to find out if I can dig out the broken plastic pieces out of the door.

And my damn chromatic mirror is getting worse. Looks like its cracked because of the difference in the dimmed and clear parts of the mirror.

50k miles has been the turnover time from a great car to all of the little things starting to go wrong....


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Uh oh, mine just turned 50k too.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Just getting to the point where I can feel all of the little shakes and shimmies. Starting to notice engine sounds that I hadnt' before. Tranny is acting funny it seems like. Could all be in my head though.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Should have gotten a Z.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

3-fity said:


> Should have gotten a Z.



I knew this was coming. Even before I made it into the L31 section and saw that you were the last one to post in here, I knew this was coming.

Don't you have a car to wax or a vette to smoke?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Don't you have a car to wax or a vette to smoke?


Done and Done!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I wonder if I can still smoke your ass, though.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Coco said:


> I wonder if I can still smoke your ass, though.


You can smoke my cock


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

hehe...i'd like to see how you've improved since we first raced.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Coco said:


> hehe...i'd like to see how you've improved since we first raced.


^ ^ Take it to PM!!! The man has a broken door light!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

3-fity said:


> ^ ^ Take it to PM!!! The man has a broken door light!!





3-fity said:


> You can smoke my cock




Yeah, that was a swell remedy for my issue.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Yeah, that was a swell remedy for my issue.


lol shut up :dumbass: 

Remedy: Listed in 3rd reply.


----------

